# Fell off grooming table with noose around neck for 2 seconds



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Sunny was anxious at the groomers last night. I was there and able to watch and while the groomer's back was turned, Sunny tried to get off the table and was dangling by her noose for 1-2 seconds before I immediately jumped up and rescued her. Truth be told, I almost had a heart attack. The groomer was right behind me and would've caught her a few seconds later. Sunny was still anxious but seemed fine after the appointment (as far as no troubles breathing and acting normal). However, is there anything I need to be aware of or look out for? Does this happen regularly at the groomers? I asked the groomer if that will affect her and she said because it was such a short period of time, she is fine.

Sunny seems fine today and back to normal but honestly that was perhaps a more traumatic experience for me. She only had the noose leash on. Should she have had the full body one since she was anxious throughout the appointment? Thoughts?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I am near having an anxiety attack reading this! No, it would not be okay with me at all! The thing is, everyone makes mistakes, even professionals. The fact that the groomer acted like it was no big deal instead of a wake up call to be more vigilant, would be a huge problem for me. Even if no physical harm was done, it has likely reinforced her anxiety. I do think it’s important not to overreact and stay calm despite her anxiety about grooming, but personally I think that means allowing a moment of comfort from a legitimately scary event and then quickly moving on. Not pretending like nothing happened.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No, it is not OK AT ALL!!! The groomer should NEVER leave the dog on the table in a grooming loop for a SECOND! Dogs DIE this way. One had needs to be on the dog at all times. This is JUST like leaving a baby on the changing table, thinking that a waist belt will keep them safe!

I would be looking for a new groomer NOW!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Should I worry about any long-term effects (physical) or get her checked out? She is acting normal but I think I will be doing her grooming again for a while.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I do think it’s important not to overreact and stay calm despite her anxiety about grooming, but personally I think that means allowing a moment of comfort from a legitimately scary event and then quickly moving on. Not pretending like nothing happened.


 This is good advice, thank you. I think I did okay since the groomer said that she was fine and I believed her but replaying the whole experience last night trying to sleep was stressful. I feel like poor Sunny was reaching out for help but I failed her.  Thankfully dogs are much more resilient and forgiving. And she still gave me lots of kisses this morning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lindam said:


> Should I worry about any long-term effects (physical) or get her checked out? She is acting normal but I think I will be doing her grooming again for a while.


No, I am sure she is fine. What worries me is what COULD have happened!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lindam said:


> This is good advice, thank you. I think I did okay since the groomer said that she was fine and I believed her but replaying the whole experience last night trying to sleep was stressful. I feel like poor Sunny was reaching out for help but I failed her.  Thankfully dogs are much more resilient and forgiving. And she still gave me lots of kisses this morning.


EvaElizabeth's advice is spot on, but YOU are also right that dogs are very resilient. She will be fine, and she WON'T hold it against you! 💕


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

I am really sorry this happened to Sunny and you😕. It sounds like she is fine, but you can always get the vet to give her a quick once over if it will make you feel better and less guilty - not that you should feel guilty as it was the groomer’s responsibility to keep her safe😡

If it was a genuine mistake and she forgot to put it on that’s one thing. But if you’re feeling like it didn’t feature as a big deal to her and, “these things happen” I would go somewhere else, as there’s nothing to suggest it won’t happen again. Xx


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh my gosh. I’m so sorry this happened to Sunny (and you). I’m glad you were there to rescue her! Sending you both a big hug!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you all for your feedback, it means a lot. Sunny was fine the next day but for me, once the shock wore off, I was able to get past it. I do feel this was a genuine mistake by the groomer since she is well recommended by several trustworthy people. But for now I will try to learn grooming her myself for a bit until I'm comfortable and ready to bring her to a groomer again. Of course she is going through a blowing coat stage so I'll be reading up on this forum all week on the tips and tools I need.

Thank you again everyone! 💕


----------

